# [SOLVED]Nieladujący się modul nvidi.

## bike123

Witam.

Tak jak mi doradzono zakładam nowy temat.

Problem przedstawia się następująco. Po dokonaniu aktualizacji, zaktualizował się między innymi kernel i moduly nvidi.

Komputera nie restarttowalem bo niemialem potrzeby, gdy to uczynilem z innych powodow nie wstaly mi X-y.

Karta graficzna to : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460

Błąd który mi się objawil przy próbie ręcznego zaladownia:

```
 FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

Wynik: dmesg | grep NV

http://wklejto.pl/100339

Wynik: emerge --info nvidia-drivers

http://wklejto.pl/100340

Plik make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="gstreamer -kde -qt -qt4 acpi mpeg mmx sse sse2 X gtk gnome alsa dvdr cdr cairo dri dvd cd ipod lm_sensors mp3 ncurses opengl perl samba usb xvid ssl firefox thunerbird udev dbus hal a52 acc acpi berkdb flac gd icq java java6 joystick jpeg jpeg2k ogg pda png quicktime samba sound spell sqlite sqlite3 ssl svg svga truetype fontconfig ttf"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-10.1 skype-eula"

```

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękujeLast edited by bike123 on Mon Jun 27, 2011 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

```
[    3.795965] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Detected an NVc0 generation card (0x0c4100a1)
```

nouveau nie bedzie dzialac razem z zamknietymi sterownikami nvidii, wywal go albo zblacklistuj i powinno byc ok

----------

## bike123

Pomogło dzieki. tylko peryferia przestały robić ;/ tj. mysz i klawiatura

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> Problem przedstawia się następująco. Po dokonaniu aktualizacji, zaktualizował się między innymi kernel i moduly nvidi. 

 

A co to za system operacyjny?

Bo jak długo mam Gentoo, nigdy mi się kernel nie zaktuallizował, zaktualizowały się źródła, a skompilować musiałem osobiście.

A po zmianie kernela trzeba przebudować sterowniki.....

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

